# como hacer compuerta And, not y nor con transistores



## karensuka (May 20, 2007)

¿cómo hacer una compuerta AND, OR, NOT y XOR con transistores?   y los calculos de las resistencias, volajes e intensidades. basta con como armarlo con transistores. mil gracias


----------



## mabauti (May 20, 2007)

wikipedia es tu amiga:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AND_gate


----------



## jaime vela (Mar 24, 2009)

como hago para implementar una OR
se que estoy cerca pero me falta un pequeño detalle, se que se puede con un par de transistores, colocandolos en corte y saturacion. Las entradas A y B seran de 5V
la salida sera de colector a tierra en una R de carga y sera casi el Vcc del transistor, si conectamos el emisor a tierra. Porque la simulacion me dio el comportamientpo basico de una OR, pero no la salida de tension requeridaDdisculpenme por tratar temas tan basicos, pero es el problema de estar apenas aprendiendo


----------



## jaime vela (Mar 24, 2009)

es obligatoria la tarea de una OR con transistores


----------



## erkillo (Mar 24, 2009)

Este es un esquema de compuerta orcon dos entradas.


----------

